# Dove Opening day- How was it?



## basstrkr (Sep 4, 2022)

Our middle ga hunt was fantastic. Plenty of birds not so bad hot.


----------



## Bigga Trust (Sep 4, 2022)

Hot and humid like normal.  Weather forecast the day before said rain & clouds.  More sun than clouds


----------



## au7126 (Sep 4, 2022)

Drove to Kingston Ga "field" and did not see a dove. Crows and grass birds. Supposed to be lunch and evening hunt but left after 1 hour. No field as most hunters would call it. Carried us to top of a hill and said "this is it"


----------



## ghadarits (Sep 4, 2022)

I didn't hunt yesterday but, I'm in NE GA and did hear a fair amount of shooting and am seeing lots of dove around. I'll be in middle GA next weekend for a dove hunt and am hoping we have enough birds to keep it interesting.


----------



## Hunter922 (Sep 4, 2022)

Good hunt, not great. Birds during the AM during the clouds were HIGH. Hot, during the day and our weathermen and ladies continue to predict weather like a horoscope  hoodlum..


----------



## frankwright (Sep 4, 2022)

My friend has a field in Lamar county. Sorgun,Millet and sunflowers.
He plowed and burned strips. There is a power line running through the upper field and the filed has woods all around and a tree or two in the lower field.
The birds just did not show up. We were going to have a shoot but was just not seeing birds so I stayed home.
A couple of guys went out and a few birds flew and they killed six.

I don't know why they have not shown up unless somebody close by is baiting the fire out of them.

I have had a bunch under my bird feeder all year, I thought it was going to be good.


----------



## Bigga Trust (Sep 4, 2022)

Hunter922 said:


> Good hunt, not great. Birds during the AM during the clouds were HIGH. Hot, during the day and our weathermen and ladies continue to predict weather like a horoscope  hoodlum..



Friday's forecast called for cloudy and on off rain.  I was jacked up ready, but then Saturday came.  Still had pretty good birds flying but was hoping for one of those rare days.


----------



## DontTreadOnMe13 (Sep 4, 2022)

basstrkr said:


> Our middle ga hunt was fantastic. Plenty of birds not so bad hot.



I was hunting outside gray GA this weekend, had decoys/calls on private land 
Seen plenty in and out of the neighbors property but seen 2 total and took 1
glad to hear someone had a better opener weekend around the area


----------



## antharper (Sep 4, 2022)

About to start my opening weekend here in about a hour . Will report back


----------



## rigderunner (Sep 4, 2022)

Not to good


----------



## leroy (Sep 4, 2022)

Pretty good bird numbers but my shooting sucked, worst since teenager lol. The birds were high for whatever reason, plenty of them though, most got limit, I sqeaked out 12.


----------



## Bigearl68 (Sep 4, 2022)

Weird opening day. No morning hunt on this particular field, and the birds seemed to feed pretty heavy before the midday rain. Birds flew early that afternoon and were done by 4:30 or so. Everyone there had a decent day and limits where taken by several and almost full limits by the rest.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 4, 2022)

Missed out.  Incision in my elbow split open, gonna give it a day, or two.


----------



## K80Shooter (Sep 4, 2022)

Very few birds and wet Sat. morning, about 1:30 or so I got soaked by another shower. Sat. pm was very poor, no birds where we were. Rain on and off all day till late.


----------



## antharper (Sep 4, 2022)

Just got back , got 11 between showers in a clear cut . Took my sidekick on his first dove shoot .


----------



## albrown100 (Sep 4, 2022)

Had a good shoot ,Sat PM almost everyone in our little private field limited out pretty fast.


----------



## FOLES55 (Sep 4, 2022)

We hammered them!
Good shoot this year, ready for round 2


----------



## basstrkr (Sep 4, 2022)

antharper said:


> Just got back , got 11 between showers in a clear cut . Took my sidekick on his first dove shoot . View attachment 1174566




That's the good stuff.


----------



## Rabun (Sep 5, 2022)

Had a pretty good shoot around montezuma.  Lots of kids and family groups which was great to see. Afternoon hunt with fried chicken dinner prior. Had a nice breeze and sporadic cloud cover all day so was probably one of the more comfortable openers I’ve been on. Only killed a few but had plenty of opportunity…just can’t shoot ?


----------



## GLS (Sep 5, 2022)

A buddy went to but didn't stay on a public field after having an inconsiderate shooter set up within rock throw distance from him. Another nimrod hunted out of a pop-up bow hunting blind with a roof.  Because of location of windows, it was unlikely he could have shot at anything other than low birds.  I had a good hunt on private land.  Gil


----------



## buckpasser (Sep 5, 2022)

I took my son for his first ever dove shoot that he could be a participant in. He got up early and fed calves all summer to earn the cash to get his youth model 20 ga. Couldn’t believe how well he did!  He shot less than a box and dropped 6 as a first time wing shooter. I think he will be a much better shot than Dad!


----------



## antharper (Sep 5, 2022)

buckpasser said:


> I took my son for his first ever dove shoot that he could be a participant in. He got up early and fed calves all summer to earn the cash to get his youth model 20 ga. Couldn’t believe how well he did!  He shot less than a box and dropped 6 as a first time wing shooter. I think he will be a much better shot than Dad!
> View attachment 1174687


That’s awesome buckpasser , I remember first starting and shooting 2-3 boxes to kill 6 !


----------



## basstrkr (Sep 5, 2022)

buckpasser said:


> I took my son for his first ever dove shoot that he could be a participant in. He got up early and fed calves all summer to earn the cash to get his youth model 20 ga. Couldn’t believe how well he did!  He shot less than a box and dropped 6 as a first time wing shooter. I think he will be a much better shot than Dad!
> View attachment 1174687




Again that's the good stuff. My son killed 10 his first time out- 6 boxes!!


----------



## Semi-Pro (Sep 5, 2022)

Forecast called for a washout . Rain all day. I almost cancelled. I didn't and everyone had a great time. Not a single drop of rain or even a raincloud. I think we need a hunting season for weather forecasters.


----------



## JROESEL (Sep 5, 2022)

buckpasser said:


> I took my son for his first ever dove shoot that he could be a participant in. He got up early and fed calves all summer to earn the cash to get his youth model 20 ga. Couldn’t believe how well he did!  He shot less than a box and dropped 6 as a first time wing shooter. I think he will be a much better shot than Dad!
> View attachment 1174687


What kind of gun is that, looking for a youth 20 for my daughter


----------



## K80Shooter (Sep 6, 2022)

JROESEL said:


> What kind of gun is that, looking for a youth 20 for my daughter



Not sure where you're at but there is a couple of them in the market place. Tri-Star Viper


----------



## TAS (Sep 6, 2022)

Saw lots of birds but they stayed behind the treeline and most did not come into field.  The ones that did mostly stayed high.  Not sure why...really nice sunflower field.


----------



## buckpasser (Sep 6, 2022)

JROESEL said:


> What kind of gun is that, looking for a youth 20 for my daughter



It’s a Turkish made Escort. I would have normally advised my son to stay away from it, but it came highly recommended by my gun dealer and seems to function pretty well so far.  It comes with 3 extra stock shims to lengthen it about another 3/4” or so.  They said it was built after an 1100 and does resemble one, but I’m not sure if that’s true or not.


----------



## Nimrod71 (Sep 6, 2022)

We had a good time.  Plenty of food and drinks, friends and family and a few birds for fun and no rain.


----------



## Michael F Sights (Sep 7, 2022)

Had a great time, shooting was a little off, me & a friend (shooting from same bale) killed 17


----------



## killerv (Sep 7, 2022)

The doves were there, my shooting abilities werent


----------



## Russdaddy (Sep 7, 2022)

Daylight to dark on a youth hunt, Had a blast, literally...birds were flying between the showers.


----------



## tmiller (Sep 7, 2022)

Russdaddy said:


> Daylight to dark on a youth hunt, Had a blast, literally...birds were flying between the showers.


Which youth hunt were you on? We were at Redlands and it was good just too crowded.


----------



## 2dye4 (Sep 8, 2022)

JROESEL said:


> What kind of gun is that, looking for a youth 20 for my daughter


I’ve got one just like it id sell you. My son has out grown it and no use for it. PM me if interested.


----------



## Russdaddy (Sep 9, 2022)

tmiller said:


> Which youth hunt were you on? We were at Redlands and it was good just too crowded.


Buck Shoals


----------



## ucfireman (Sep 9, 2022)

buckpasser said:


> I took my son for his first ever dove shoot that he could be a participant in. He got up early and fed calves all summer to earn the cash to get his youth model 20 ga. Couldn’t believe how well he did!  He shot less than a box and dropped 6 as a first time wing shooter. I think he will be a much better shot than Dad!
> View attachment 1174687


Better shooter than me.


----------



## Foster (Sep 9, 2022)

Walton Youth Hunt was very slow compared to past years. We left at 1 so the afternoon may have been better. Sunflowers, burned wheat, and millet were on the ground. Slow day on a buddy's field in Greensboro also.


----------



## Beagler (Sep 9, 2022)

Slow on my field in elbert county. The slowest I’ve ever seen it.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 10, 2022)

antharper said:


> That’s awesome buckpasser , I remember first starting and shooting 2-3 boxes to kill 6 !


That's about me now.


----------



## albrown100 (Sep 10, 2022)

Got  another limit today, we had a good shoot this afternoon !! The Good Lord blessed us again !! Thank You !!


----------



## releehweoj (Sep 20, 2022)

GLS said:


> A buddy went to but didn't stay on a public field after having an inconsiderate shooter set up within rock throw distance from him. Another nimrod hunted out of a pop-up bow hunting blind with a roof.  Because of location of windows, it was unlikely he could have shot at anything other than low birds.  I had a good hunt on private land.  Gil



I'm fortunate to belong to a club that leases and plants our own fields.  Years ago I took my son to DiLane for a few shoots.  At first they were tolerable but got to be a waste-of-time and downright dangerous.  No DNR personnel to mark stand locations so, as mentioned above, inconsiderate shooters would walk right up and sit down 15 yards from us.  Add in sky-busters and various other hoodlums and I eventually swore off public shoots.  Sad...


----------

